
UNU will use 'human swarm intelligence' to make political predictions on Reddit - hogwash
http://www.engadget.com/2016/06/01/ai-that-picked-oscar-winners-could-predict-the-next-president/
======
mod
Can anyone see how they use the data to form a result? It specifically says
they do not poll & average the responses, but it doesn't say what actually
happens.

I guess that might be the secret sauce, but can anyone educated-guess it for
me?

~~~
namlem
I don't know what algorithms they use, but they don't seem to be any kind of
secret sauce. It seems like the relevant computation is done by human brains
playing their web game.

[http://go.unu.ai/lobby](http://go.unu.ai/lobby)

------
dean
Seems like a misnomer. The article's description of 'swarm intelligence' [1]
sounds more like 'wisdom of the crowd' [2].

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swarm_intelligence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swarm_intelligence)

[2][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_the_crowd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_the_crowd)

~~~
tigrank
They (not really sure if associated with UNU) explain the difference here.
[http://unanimous.ai/crowds-vs-swarms-which-is-
smarter/](http://unanimous.ai/crowds-vs-swarms-which-is-smarter/)

With that said I don't see how they let you network.

------
clock_tower
How well would this work when the right opinion is far outside the popular
consensus? For example, can a predictive mechanism like this pick stocks and
beat the S&P 500?

------
internaut
Soon it'll be making predictions about fighting 1 horse sized duck or 100 duck
sized horses.

